# AED Selection



## dmc2007 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm currently working on finding a replacement for my campus service's Lifepak 500, as Physio-Control won't be providing an update for the 2010 AHA protocols.  I know that most AED's are pretty much interchangeable, but I'd like to find some sort of guidelines on how to select an AED for EMS.  I've got the list narrowed down to Cardiac Science, Physio-Control, Zoll, and Philips.  Any suggestions?  A google search turned up mainly resources for layperson AED programs, and the state's website wasn't helpful.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 23, 2011)

what brand does the reseponding ALS use? I would go with that so all they have to do is connect to your pads. other than that, price for the unit and batteries.


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> I'm currently working on finding a replacement for my campus service's Lifepak 500, as Physio-Control won't be providing an update for the 2010 AHA protocols.  I know that most AED's are pretty much interchangeable, but I'd like to find some sort of guidelines on how to select an AED for EMS.  I've got the list narrowed down to Cardiac Science, Physio-Control, Zoll, and Philips.  Any suggestions?  A google search turned up mainly resources for layperson AED programs, and the state's website wasn't helpful.



Cardiac Science. Just my .02 cents worth. If you want a users manual, let me know. I've been an educator for CSI for many moons.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 24, 2011)

*They all have merits*

We had Zoll's, and I liked them and their Smart Batteries..but not cheap. They had (have?) a program where if you used the electrodes on an arrest, then sent the electrodes and an account of the arrest, they sent you free replacements....$120 or so saved right there.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 24, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> what brand does the reseponding ALS use? I would go with that so all they have to do is connect to your pads. other than that, price for the unit and batteries.



That's a great point.  Complicating matters is the fact that we are served by two responding agencies (our campus straddles two municipalities), but I'll definitely look into it.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Markhk (Feb 24, 2011)

Are your LP 500 AEDs already Guidelines 2005 updated? There are no changes between Guidelines 2005 and 2010 for the Lifepak 500. 

If for some reason your AEDs are still Guidelines 2000 (i.e. 3 stacked shocks, 1 minute CPR interval), as long as you have a Biphasic Lifepak 500, you can still buy the software to update them to Guidelines 2005.  ( http://www.aedsuperstore.com/physio-control-lifepak-500-software-aha-upgrade-kit-1-cd-no-cable.html )


----------



## WestTac1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd go with the dealer/rep who can provide you with the greatest service. Most AED's are the same, and a knowlegable rep who is responsive an educated can make a lot of difference.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 24, 2011)

If you plan on using this unit for event coverage (if your service does this), consider getting a hard (Pelican-type) case to go with it. They really don't add that much bulk and can save a lot of abuse in crowded or wet areas.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> That's a great point.  Complicating matters is the fact that we are served by two responding agencies (our campus straddles two municipalities), but I'll definitely look into it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone.



Both of your responding services use LifePak 12s on the 911 trucks. Another option is just to have an adapter attached to the wire from whatever you are using to Qik-Connect pads.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2011)

Adapters are just another thing to get lost, so if it is in your budget, get the compatible AED.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 25, 2011)

If you are a BLS only service (and plan to stay that way), it might be worth considering the "public-access" type model from the manufactuer (i.e. LifePak CR, Philips HeartStart FRx, Zoll AED Plus, etc). 

They are considerably cheaper and with proper care and case, should last plenty long with a lower volume service.


----------

